# HELP... my Delta Lathe Died



## Nick_R (Jul 7, 2012)

My less than 2 year old Delta 46-460 lathe just stopped working.. I think the motor seized!!tool th

There is power to the brushes, which appear in good shape, but no motor.. It does not turn, make noise or even strain.. nothing nada zip zero.

I took the motor off the lathe and a piece of the magnet fell out!

I went to order a new motor and they want over $400.00 for the replacement..

I only paid $499 for the darn thing.

Anyone know where I could get a replacement motor? maybe a used one?

Thanks…


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I would check for a local motor repair shop … they may be able to repair or rebuild it for you.

If you do a Google search for 'electric motor repair' you may find several in your area.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Yep- local motor shop. Or you could match the spec's and find one from an industrial supplier. $400 for a motor is outrageous- unless you are selling them.


----------



## Avg_Joe (Aug 21, 2013)

Oh no… Sorry Nick … I bet this makes it tough on Santa and his elves at the Workshop!  I especially dislike when things go awry around the holidays!  Hope you can find a quick and inexpensive local repair! And you can get back to the workshop soon! Merry Christmas!


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

*a piece of the magnet fell out!* I'm not an electrician, but that doesn't seem like something that should happen.

That's a variable speed lathe isn't it? I'd try and find a cheap electrician on CL first to take a look at it. I thought I'd blown a motor on one of my lathes and it was just the switch busted. If yours is spitting chunks of magnet at you it's probably not the switch, but if you can get a pro to look at it for $20 you might save some headache/downtime.

If you do need to go the new-motor route, then I always recommend surpluscenter.com
The motors there are all new and cheap.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

rule of thumb for motor pricing is 100.00 per hp. ie. one hp one hundred dollars and so on…I would check craigslist plenty for sale even cheaper.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I would contact Delta before doing anything. Think they should replace it free, minus shipping! You can read exception on-line.

http://www.deltamachinery.com/products/lathes/item/46-460?category_id=5


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Nice catch Bill … these things were sold with a FIVE YEAR warranty.

I should have known that … the 5 year warranty was one of the reasons I bought mine!


----------



## Nick_R (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi everyone.. Thanks for all the advice. The five year warranty is an option but I might have to go through one of the repair outlets which I called. They said it would be 5 weeks before I can get an estimate and IF it is covered. Then repair would be another 5 weeks.

I cannot be without it for that long since I have some work to do and why should any repair/estimate take that kind of time.

So I called Delta and spoke with a rep. They were very nice and helpful and seemed to be sympathetic to my plight. I sent them a picture (which I posted below) and they said they will call me Monday with news whether or not they will send me a replacement directly.

I told them I can replace it myself. I hope they come through.. I will update this post with the info…

If they send me a motor I will be a Delta fan for life.. If they make me wait welll…................

any suggestions for a new lathe?


----------



## DonFaulk0517 (Nov 8, 2008)

Let me know how you make out… I've had the same Delta for 3 years and it still seems to be working OK, but I'd like to know what to do if it does go.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Could you simply replace the motor?

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Motor-1-HP-Single-Phase-1725-RPM-TEFC-110V-220V/G2532


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

for those that are not fully reading the post, it is a variable speed motor. A standard induction would not perform as intended.


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

DC PM motors are expensive. The right used treadmill motor may work for you. you may have to use your original end bell. can you list the particulars on your motor and supply some more pictures for the mounting?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

It is a 3/4 HP DC motor, you can't replace it with an AC motor.

The problem with treadmill motors is they are not designed to mount the same way otherwise you could give yourself a big upgrade in HP.

I would really push them on the motor swap idea.


----------



## Avg_Joe (Aug 21, 2013)

10 weeks …. That is too long! Hope Delta is in the Christmas Spirit and sends a new one soon! Merry Christmas Nick !


----------



## Nick_R (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks Joe! Merry Christmas


----------



## PaulLL (Dec 27, 2012)

Anything new Nick? I bought a used Delta lathe, the model previous to yours, which I already know they have no parts for, not even belts, so I will have to upgrade eventually.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

You can send your crappy old Delta lathes that you can't buy parts for to me.


----------



## Nick_R (Jul 7, 2012)

I heard from Delta on Friday. They are shipping me a new motor - NO CHARGE -

Delta fan for life!!


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the update. That is great news!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

So, I guess Delta isn't dead and maybe their customer service isn't so bad after all.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Great news!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Awesome news. The one time I contacted Delta was about a missing bracket & bolts. The dealer told me 3 weeks so I called Delta and they overnighted them to me, had them by noon the next day.


----------



## Avg_Joe (Aug 21, 2013)

Yes… Fan for life…. Now that is a good title!!! I like it! So happy for you!


----------



## Nick_R (Jul 7, 2012)

I received the motor on Friday!!!! Hooked it up and---nothing---- I

It looks like when the motor failed it fried the switch…. Soooooooo… Back to Delta to see if they will send me a switch.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Seeing I have one of these lathes. I'll follow along. Let us know how you fared.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

You did check the old motor by bypassing the switch right? Because that would really suck if it was the switch all along and you didn't even need the new motor.


----------



## Nick_R (Jul 7, 2012)

Hey Just Joe…

Yea.. it all went klunk at the same time. The magnent in the motor housing cracked and then the switch must have burnt…


----------



## Avg_Joe (Aug 21, 2013)

Bummer…. Another delay!  Hope your new switch comes soon!


----------



## Avg_Joe (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi Nick…. Update?


> I thought today might be the day? Still waiting


??


----------



## Nick_R (Jul 7, 2012)

No… I'm dying here…. geez. maybe today


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

Are you absolutely certain it wasn't the switch to begin with? I know they have had trouble with the switches on those Deltas. I have one and I've been waiting for the switch to go our.


----------



## Avg_Joe (Aug 21, 2013)

Today would be great!!!


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

From the picture you posted did the motor housing or bracket just break? That sounds like a weak or poorly designed casting. Was the motor spinning when it went blooey, a lot of stress on it in mid turning? I have the JET variable speed (not reversible though) and like it very much if you are thinking about a back up or replacement down the road.


----------



## Nick_R (Jul 7, 2012)

PaulDoug.. I am absolutely not sure of anything. But the thing stopped and I had power to the brushes. So I took the motor out and the magnet casing on the inside was cracked. A piece of magnet fell out..

When I got the new motor I plugged it in and nothing…. So I took the switch apart and it was all burned up… I still had power to the brushes though.. Weird.. When I bypassed the switch… Vrroooommm Off it went.

Chicken or Egg? dunno


----------



## Avg_Joe (Aug 21, 2013)

Maybe call them and check on it!


----------



## Nick_R (Jul 7, 2012)

I did… No reply


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

You probably already got this advise, I don't have time to read all the comments. I have a DeWalt repair center in my city. They handle Delta too. See if you got one anywhere near. If you talk to the counter guys, they will check the inventory of the trucks in the service nationwide and find you a part and have it shipped. I've done this several times with my Delta lathe. They found me an extension, and some other part for a ROS.

Also, not that this caused your initial issue, but when ever you turn a tool on or off, make it a formal address to the switch and be deliberate. Banging a switch half way can do that to a motor.


----------

